# Honda EU1000i attached vent to exhaust?



## Mooncheeser (Jul 7, 2018)

Hello! I have a Honda Eu1000i that I'm using for an artwork on a boat ( two canoes with a 12 ft platform between the canoes). I'm using the generator to power a projector and a laptop. I want to make sure no one gets sick from the exhaust from the generator because it will be positioned in the middle of one of the canoes. So I attached a vertical vent to the exhaust. It is attached via screws into the plastic faceplate and reinforced with HVAC aluminum tape. So far it seems to work, but I'm new to using generators. 

The question I have is that is there any reason I shouldn't use this method? See attached pictures for more details. Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## amercat37 (May 30, 2021)

I know that this is an old post, but I was wondering how this setup worked out in the end. I'm thinking about using the same method to vent an Eu1000i. Does this method make the generator louder, quieter, or neither? I want to keep the exhaust away from me, but I don't want the generator to be any louder.
Thanks,
amercat37



Mooncheeser said:


> Hello! I have a Honda Eu1000i that I'm using for an artwork on a boat ( two canoes with a 12 ft platform between the canoes). I'm using the generator to power a projector and a laptop. I want to make sure no one gets sick from the exhaust from the generator because it will be positioned in the middle of one of the canoes. So I attached a vertical vent to the exhaust. It is attached via screws into the plastic faceplate and reinforced with HVAC aluminum tape. So far it seems to work, but I'm new to using generators.
> 
> The question I have is that is there any reason I shouldn't use this method? See attached pictures for more details. Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

No one answered the original question, and I hate to let this one go by without some attempt anyway.

Personally, I don't see why it wouldn't work, as long as it doesn't overheat the generator in some way. It shouldn't make it any louder either.

What I would worry about with the original post back in '18 is putting a platform between two canoes. :-0


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Generator-line.com sells something similar for the eu2000. Nothing for an eu1000 but it’s essentially the same result. Looks fine to me.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

just vent the exhaust up with a vent cover to help with the trumpet sound you get with the longer larger tube.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

There are stub extensions you can get for the stock exhaust pipe, however all of them I see require welding the stub on to the stock exhaust pipe. 









Amazon.com : GenExhaust for Honda EU1000i Generator 1-1/2" Exhaust Extension Hardware only : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : GenExhaust for Honda EU1000i Generator 1-1/2" Exhaust Extension Hardware only : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





If you got some high temp silicon tube and a hose clamp that fit the stock exhaust pipe you may be able to figure something out that would work and not require welding. The catch is how hot the muffler gets and what the temp rating is of the parts you use. I would say a metal pipe with a slit in it might work best (slit so the hose clamp can compress it to tighten down on the exhaust pipe) but getting a pipe ID to match the OD of the exhaust pipe could be a challenge and if over-size too much the slits would allow exhaust leakage through them. Whereas a silicon tube would be able to more easily form around the pipe and seal with pressure from a hose clamp.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Airstreamer67 said:


> What I would worry about with the original post back in '18 is putting a platform between two canoes.


Whats the difference between that and a catamaran - like a Hobie cat? 





Club Wave | Rotomolded Sailboats | Hobie


The rotomolded Wave catamaran is a perfect fit for young and novice sailors - simple set up and easy to sail.




www.hobie.com


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

Well, I was picturing two Boy Scout canoes bungeed to a sheet of plywood with a generator on top.

It's all in the details, ain't it?


----------

